# NCE PowerCab MAIN PANEL PROBLEM



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

HI,
I've set up a a test track for my 6-7 years mothballed 4-5 DCC locos from my prior layout, hopefully leading to my small L shelfie I'm planning..I have 2 Atlas [all-live] switches (TOs) taking up last 2' of 6' track (which should not make a diff I'd think). They were just sitting there so I plugged 'em in 'cause I needed that final track length and I want a double track Situ to keep locos on during tests anyway [why derail/rerail them ?! ]) ....
I've wired up my PowerCab.. The throttle's screen lights up showing loco #108..The loco on the track is 108 (RS3)..Nothing else happens; no sound/ no movement...and the main panel red pilot light won't come on...Yes, I do have the squiggly wire from throttle to panel. 
These things were stored in dryness and not knocked around...
Would anyone know what I might try, this side of needing new panel or even new throttle ?
Much thanks, M


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

telltale said:


> Yes, I do have the squiggly wire from throttle to panel.


You need to have the flat wire from the throttle to the panel. The squiggly wire does not supply track power.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow ! Swore was other way...I did try that last night W/ silver flat wire and screen kept going on / off / on / off. I will redo this....
Then squiggly was for small power-proCab04 I have, too. I know long black flat wire is for daisy chain between panels....plus can't find my old P Cab manual...
Thanks,
I'll report back, M


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

You can find the manual here. Click on the Power Cab v 1.65 Manual.pdf.



https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201565799-Power-Cab-Manuals


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*flyboy** / Dave*, thank you for your jumpin' in so qvick with solid ideas !!

Here's the latest:
I redid test w/correct flat wire between throttle and main panel.. Yet it remained the same; panel red pilot light doesn't come on...and same 2 screen selections [loco: *108] or [Consist make/break]..All other buttons seemingly do *ziltch*, including the center red panic button. I futzed with the power supply's both ends, and wires between track and panel..NADA !!
My gut tells me the panel is at fault /pilot light not ops....Do you have any advice ? Why this would be is so odd since it was stored, not Fort Knox, but safely, dryly and un-jarred...
Wadda ya tink guys ? With the strong thirst I have to get trains up and running I'd welcome analog locos and power pack right about now, if ya ketchup my drift wood...
But I *did* go into DCC, decided never to go back, and this is the first order of business for obvious reasons. No ?
Maybe a teensy crack on circuit board/component..Worse case scenario: New panel $25...

look for a future post of mine titled to the affect of : NCE speed wheel use .
*M*


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Plug the flat wire into the left side of the panel it should light up.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

bewhole said:


> Plug the flat wire into the left side of the panel it should light up.


Forgetting: Doesn't it light up soon as power is on, anyway ? Though I did that, too..But will re-check...


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

telltale said:


> Forgetting: Doesn't it light up soon as power is on, anyway ? Though I did that, too..But will re-check...


It should only come on if you are plugged in to the left side. Make certain the the wire clicks when you insert it into the plug in.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Mostly good news* !! 
Yes the left side did the trick !! Panel is OK..I still could get no movement of 2 locos, nor could screen change from 2 readouts...Then it hit me ! Try to run them with my small satellite throttle w curly wire (forget what NCE calls it)...
Wha Laa !! Trains moving / sound..
My main throttle is probably needing repair..I did break the speed wheel years back and could only use speed buttons. They sent me a new one, gratis but I never installed it and now can't find it, anyway..The shell has several stripped threads, too buy guess who..But since even speed buttons do nothing now and screen stays fixed on 2 types I believe it's time to call NCE and get the skinny on what if any they'll charge me.....
So, unless you guys have further miracles for me to try.......
Much thanks again, *M *


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

telltale said:


> *Mostly good news* !!
> Yes the left side did the trick !! Panel is OK..I still could get no movement of 2 locos, nor could screen change from 2 readouts...Then it hit me ! Try to run them with my small satellite throttle w curly wire (forget what NCE calls it)...
> Wha Laa !! Trains moving / sound..
> My main throttle is probably needing repair..I did break the speed wheel years back and could only use speed buttons. They sent me a new one, gratis but I never installed it and now can't find it, anyway..The shell has several stripped threads, too buy guess who..But since even speed buttons do nothing now and screen stays fixed on 2 types I believe it's time to call NCE and get the skinny on what if any they'll charge me.....
> ...


Well I just checked on new hand sets for it and from the looks of it you would be better off buying a new setup (Think hand set around $!49.00) The whole setup 10 NCE / Deluxe Master ProCab(TM) -- With Bac (SCALE=ALL) Part # = 524-10


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Can't afford that. But maybe NCE repair/refurbish would be under $50. I'll report what they said....M


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

📌
*Still in limbo w / NCE*


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Well if they do not get back right off you could rebuild it. If the main board is not cracked or broken then you can try this it may work. And it may not.




__





NCE DCC Online Store


NCE DCC Online Store




www.ncedcc.com









__





NCE DCC Online Store


NCE DCC Online Store




www.ncedcc.com


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Well, I'll open up the shell and take a stab at finding anything...Looks like the speed wheel in store pic has a fatter shaft than I remember. Perhaps that all it needs as I believe encoder is the blue thing on its end..
But as I said, 8 yrs ago I could still run via the speed buttons but now they don't respond either..Odd, as it was not mishandled in storage...
Thanks again, M


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

telltale said:


> Well, I'll open up the shell and take a stab at finding anything...Looks like the speed wheel in store pic has a fatter shaft than I remember. Perhaps that all it needs as I believe encoder is the blue thing on its end..
> But as I said, 8 yrs ago I could still run via the speed buttons but now they don't respond either..Odd, as it was not mishandled in storage...
> Thanks again, M


When you pull it apart you could try to clean the contacts on the board with some alcohol if you have any. You may have a button that is sticking from sitting around.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

~~ *GREAT NEWS !!* ~~
I did just that last night, before reading above !!
I found dark circles on the printed gold contacts and wiped them clean w/70% alcohol.. Then did same for black contact dots on the rubber pad...and....YOU GUESSED IT !!
All is back functioning on the PowerCab !!! I even found the new speed wheel NCE sent me ! But I'll have someone else solder it in (My luck I'll ruin a connection near it)...
So, this is great !! All it was was schmutz on the contacts !!! I don't need a new one or other repair and can now continue with my small switching layout without the worry of a deep expense first...
I Was mostly worried about not being able to change CV values..But now I'm back on the track !!! Woooo wooooo !!
Thanks bewhole, Dave, and Flyboy !!
Mark 91030

PS..Did you read my post about the speed wheel ? 🛤🌄


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad you got it going! And I did read your post about the speed wheel.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Great news!! Sometimes just setting around is just as bad as using it too much. Evey thing "Gums up" after a bit of non use.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

That's what she said.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Guys and gals, please ! I'm not a male chauvinist pig ! I just play one on TV !!! *


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Final Report*
All is working, I'd say A1, except not having speed wheel use (yet). I really lucked out this time. 
I've been bringing my few locos back to life on my temp test track and wish to say thanks again for the help you offered...
Good tidings in the new year,
Mark


----------

